# UV Light for HVAC System



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Above the coil, so it can prevent bacteria from growing.


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Above the coil, so it can prevent bacteria from growing.



+1 what Beenthere said :thumbsup:

UV Lights are one of my best selling items, I ship several each week, but I also have some very personal experience with them as well.

Four out of the past five years, I have suffered extreme bronchial issues. The last two years, it manifested into full blown pneumonia in my left lung. After the last bout, I decided to do something about it. This hits me each year about mid July and had me down for over six weeks each time.

I put a BlueTube UV light above my A-Coil in my air handler and also added a 5" Trion Air Bear to my system. Last year I made it through without a problem, and so far this year all is good (knocking on wood).

When I installed the light, there was significant mold growing on the coil and insulation of the AHU. When I changed my bulb last year, it was all nice and clean:thumbup::thumbup:

If you are planning in installing a 24 volt, just make sure that you are confident that you can locate the two 24V wires. If not, just order a 120V and wire to your home power.

Also, if you have a variable speed blower drive in your air handler or furnace, you should add an additional 24 volt transformer (usually under $12). If not you are open to power spikes from from your blower system that will prematurely roast your power supply or bulb.

Good Luck,


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Home Air Direct said:


> +1 what Beenthere said :thumbsup:
> 
> UV Lights are one of my best selling items, I ship several each week, but I also have some very personal experience with them as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for passing along your experience.

I'm not planning on doing anything yet, but this thought about about moisture in the coils and bacteria/mold seemed like a no brainer possibility.

I'm surprised HVAC companies don't advertise more about offering to address/clean this as part of their maintenance.

How hard was it to mount the blue tube? Slab, A-coil, or perpendicular?

http://www.bluetubeuv.com/Blue-Tube_specs-web.pdf


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> Thanks for passing along your experience.
> 
> I'm not planning on doing anything yet, but this thought about about moisture in the coils and bacteria/mold seemed like a no brainer possibility.
> 
> ...



It took me longer to find my tools than it did to mount. Maybe 30 minutes total. Here is a simple paragraph from my site that explained my install process. I would post the link, but can't as it would be self promotion.

"First I cut the power to my system. I removed the access panel of my air handler and located the 24 volt transformer. Next I wired the two power wires from the Blue-Tube power pack to the 24 Volt transformer. I decided on the best location for the light and drilled a 7/8” hole into the case of my evaporator coil. I then inserted the light into the hole, until the magnet set the lamp into place. Next, I attached the Blue-Tube power pack to the side of my air handler, placed the door back on and turned the power back on to the system……TaDa! That was it. Actually, there was one more little step. I drilled a small hole into the front of my coil and inserted the indicator lens. Ok, that was all there was to it. Maybe 30 minutes at most."

If you have an A-Coil, either position (above or below) is acceptable, but I prefer above the "A". If a Slab I would put it on the return side. With UV lights, you do need to watch that the light does not shine on coated wires, as it will deteriorate the coating. Also, some older drain pans can also be effected by UV as well. If you do have these exposures, simply covering these areas with silver tape will take care of the issue.

Good Luck


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Home Air Direct said:


> It took me longer to find my tools than it did to mount. Maybe 30 minutes total. Here is a simple paragraph from my site that explained my install process. I would post the link, but can't as it would be self promotion.
> 
> "First I cut the power to my system. I removed the access panel of my air handler and located the 24 volt transformer. Next I wired the two power wires from the Blue-Tube power pack to the 24 Volt transformer. I decided on the best location for the light and drilled a 7/8” hole into the case of my evaporator coil. I then inserted the light into the hole, until the magnet set the lamp into place. Next, I attached the Blue-Tube power pack to the side of my air handler, placed the door back on and turned the power back on to the system……TaDa! That was it. Actually, there was one more little step. I drilled a small hole into the front of my coil and inserted the indicator lens. Ok, that was all there was to it. Maybe 30 minutes at most."
> 
> ...


How much do they sell for and are there install instructions online (esp for the wiring)?


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't know about this brand ( as there are many) some have /offer a kit if you are installing in duct board as oppose to metal duct


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> How much do they sell for and are there install instructions online (esp for the wiring)?


Handyman88,

I sent you a PM.


----------



## Home Air Direct (Jan 6, 2009)

handy man88 said:


> How much do they sell for and are there install instructions online (esp for the wiring)?


Coil Mounted Lamps:
1 Year lamps run between $159 - $249 depending on options and power requirement.
2 Year Lamps are $259 - $289 depending on power options.

Install instructions are included with each light and we forward the same PDF in advance (but after the sale) so that HO can get prepared.


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Home Air Direct said:


> Handyman88,
> 
> I sent you a PM.


Thanks, I'll look into it.

I did some exploring today and did find the 24V transformer.

What do you mean by "coated wires" and "older pans?" do you mean any electrical wiring inside the air handler that the UV light can reach? I did not see any wiring located near the A coil. It seems to me that I have a delrin/nylon white pan.


----------



## jamieo5 (Nov 7, 2015)

*UV light 120v vs 24v does one work better than the other?*

I'm not worried about hooking up the electric, I'm curious to find out which one is better. Have fun


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

When researching UV Lamps you might also consider the cost of replacement bulbs and if this includes a ballast.

There is a large range in the price of replacement bulbs.

The Honeywell RUVLAMP1/C UV Lamp runs ~ $114.00 on Amazon and replacement bulbs are $26.


----------



## partner (Mar 26, 2015)

I decided on the best location for the light and drilled a 7/8” hole into the case of my evaporator coil.
Good Luck[/QUOTE said:


> I realize that this is a 6 yr old thread, but I had to ask. Is what he did OK? I would think it not good to go into the side of the evaporator case.
> Shouldn't it go into the plenum about the coil?


----------

